# oh f*** they're back



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

surly to fuck this cant hit number 1 [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

What a load of horse shit.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

This just in: my eyes AND my ears are bleeding. And I too smell profuse quantities of HORSE SHIT!

If you've been affected by listening to John and Edward or by any of the issues raised by listening to puppet bands, a freephone help number is available.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

After seeing a recent interview I guessed this was coming...






Love it









:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: As soon as I saw this thread heading I know it would be adout these 2


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hoooooooooooooooooooly shit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

holy mother of god [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
if ever there was a case of being put in front of a gun and shot

that is it,fucking hell


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is the "lick" :lol:

Jedward are musical masterpieces who should be thrust to the collective bosom of the nation and embraced as though they were musical royalty....................

................. I'm sorry, what I actually meant to say was that they should have been fucking drowned at birth, or at least by now anyway 

Charlie


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

What a couple of fucking ball bags!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When I saw this topic, I knew what was coming !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Digging your eyeballs out with a blunt instrument is less painful than listening to those two


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It is. I've tried. And then I realised that I hadn't gouged my ears out so I could still hear them. The pain was unimaginable.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

you lot are lucky!

I have to endure these fuck wits tomorrow as they are the pre match entertainment at the Warrington Wolves Super League Match!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure they'll go down a storm :roll:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

sit back and watch it while you can.

it will be a very long time before you get to see two dancing cocks again.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

sticky up haired, talentless, ignorant, twats......


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Don't worry charted at no 17,next year Celeb Big Brother followed by Celeb Jungle then who knows panto?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

pas_55 said:


> Don't worry charted at no 17,next year Celeb Big Brother followed by Celeb Jungle then who knows panto?


Phew, what a pair of gibbering idiots!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

having watched it a couple of times, it ain't no worse than all the other pish that is out there.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

interesting, what cars would they drive.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Daihatsu Copen?
Honda Beat?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

they are bmw material - image, innit?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NOT FOR LONG

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/ ... 064230.ece

8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

just saw they have signed a deal with universal [smiley=rifle.gif]

http://itn.co.uk/51a1ccd1bb12ae133f440fbecf6b7c02.html


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

HAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Will they be writing their own material and playing their own instruments?

Oh, wait...  :lol:

[smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------

